# GNC brewer's yeast?



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

I've recently been doing a lot of research to squeeze a little more production out of my FF cultures, as I'm running out of space in the frog food cabinet, and don't want my frog collection to be limited by food availability.

Anyway, I've done a couple things that really helped, such as grinding my potato flakes and putting sourdough starter on top of the media. 

Another recommendation I've heard about is using the more expensive GNC brewer's yeast in a clear glass jar. Can anyone help me find this? I've looked in two GNC's, and also on their website, to no avail. Right now, I am using the 500 tablets in a grey jar from GNC (link), grinding them up in the food processor. So, where is this nicer stuff?

-Solly


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I've gotten brewer's yeast from them before in a powder form but it is in a greenish/blue bottle not a glass jar. I would think that you could at least find that and not have to grind up a bunch of pills. Good luck!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.allstarhealth.com/de_p_ref/1 ... _Yeast.htm

This is the "glass jar" stuff that was at some point sold at GNC, but does not appear to be any longer.

Good luck.

S





wishIwereAnExpert said:


> I've recently been doing a lot of research to squeeze a little more production out of my FF cultures, as I'm running out of space in the frog food cabinet, and don't want my frog collection to be limited by food availability.
> 
> Anyway, I've done a couple things that really helped, such as grinding my potato flakes and putting sourdough starter on top of the media.
> 
> ...


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

nburns said:


> I've gotten brewer's yeast from them before in a powder form but it is in a greenish/blue bottle not a glass jar. I would think that you could at least find that and not have to grind up a bunch of pills. Good luck!


i use the same from GNC the powder in the blue bottle. seems to work fine. i've never seen another option in powder form.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2006)

*Brewer's Yeast*

Try a health food store. I bought a large tin of the powered form for $28 at a local health food store. No grinding! 

I have found something useful for grinding the vitamins I dust with. It's called the Magic Bullet http://www.homelandhousewares.com/index.php I usually don't buy stuff from infomercials but I needed a blender anyway. The grinder works well and so does the blender.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Solly, try looking on http://www.bulkfoods.com it is the same stuff I used to get at GNC in the glass jar for a lot less. The only thing is that you have to buy at least 5lbs..... but it goes pretty fast. 
Ed


----------

